# مساعده::مهندس ميكانيكي للعمل مهندس انتاج؟؟؟



## Eng.Alattar (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

يعطيكم العافيه


اخواني باختصار شديد

انا خريج جديد هندسة ميكانيكة عامه


حصلت وظيفه في احدى الشركات المتخصصه في صناعة مواد البناء

و الوظيفه هي مهندس انتاج


و لكن لا اعلم هل هناك اختلاف بين هندسة الميكانيكه و هندسة الانتاج ؟
و ماهو مستقبل هندسة الانتاج ؟
و هل هندسة الانتاج تحسب خبره لمهندس الميكانيكه؟

وهل مهندس الانتاج سيتعامل مع الاجهزه و المعدات الميكانيكيه
ام دوره اشرافي فقط؟

انني في حيره من امري اتمنى مساعدتكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

Eng.Alattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يعطيكم العافيه
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام 
مهندس العطار
أنت سوف تكون مهندس في خط إنتاج صناعة مواد البناء 
وبالتالي فإن مهام ومسئوليات مهندس الإنتاج تتحدد في:
متابعة خط الإنتاج 
صيانة وتشغيل مكائن الإنتاج
الفحص والتفتيش والمعاينة بمعنى اشمل : اعمال الجودة 
تخطيط اعمال الصيانة 
تجهيز المواد الخام ..
هناك مواضيع عن الصيانة وهي مهمة وهذه روابطها 







تخطيط وجدولة أعمال الصيانة 2,1 Maintenance Planning&Scheduling ‏



تخطيط الصيانة - نظام اوامر العمل Maintenance Planning - Work Order System



تخطيط الصيانة – الرقابة والتحكم في الأداء والكفاءة..Maint. Planningerf.&Eff.Control ‏(



1 2 3)

اطلع عليها .​ 
انت ستكون مهندس إنتاج وهناك مشرف انتاج وهناك مدير انتاج ..
طبعا معظم الفنيين لايحملون مؤهلا جامعيا .. فمهمتك ستكون ابتداءا متابعة مجموعة منهم ..
وايضا ستتعامل مع المعدات والمكائن.
فلا تتخوف ..​ 
انت اخي مهندس ميكانيكي ..وتخصص الإنتاج ماهو إلا فرع من الميكانيكا ..
وبالطبع ستحسب لك الخبرة.​ 
كما ارجو الإطلاع على هذا الرابط 






مثبــت: ماهو قسم هندسه الانتاج واقسامه المختلفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
وفقك الله ويسر امرك.​


----------



## Eng.Alattar (9 فبراير 2010)

احسنت و بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


بس ضبط جودة المنتج و السباكه و تخطيط الاعمال ألا تعتبر هندسه صناعيه اكثر ماهي هندسه ميكانيكيه؟

ابي نصحيه
هل مهندس الانتاج عمل جيد ؟

خصوصا انا درسة هندسه ميكانيكيه عامه ... درسة عن ال thermal subjects , Gears , Heat and air conditioning ,Cams
بعض مواد مبادئ للهندسه الكهربائيه و الالكترونيه
درست عن control & Automation system
مادتين عن عمليات التصنيع


هل ستفرق بالعمل ... الان اصبحت العمليه لدي مخلوطه تماما


اذن ,

وظيفة المهندس الميكانيكي ... كمسمى مهندس ميكانيكي

شنو وظيفته؟ هل سوف تأخذ فروع الانتاج كحد الفروع او التبريد و التكيف او فرع التصميم


----------



## Eng.Alattar (11 فبراير 2010)

Up Help


----------

